# Kodiak Rim offset



## mpr3369 (Feb 11, 2012)

Does anyone know the offset of the rims on a 2006 Yamaha Kodiak IRS? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Go to quick links tab up top, look for rim/lug Info link. I'd link you but I'm on my mobile.


----------

